# Dr Foster & Smith CO2 system?



## naX (Jun 15, 2005)

So I'm looking to finally go pressurized CO2, and being fairly new (and reading Rex's guide), I started searching for regulators and the such. I checked out Dr Foster & Smith and found that they have a semi-automatic, nearly complete system (see link below). Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with this system?

Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/42216-co2-reactor-500-a.html

We discussed that system in that thread. Go for it.


----------



## naX (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link! Did a brief search, but must have used the wrong search terms.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nah, I wouldn't have expected anyone to find that thread with conventional keywords.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

what about the fully-automatic system for someone who doesnt feel like puting there own togeather? do you think all the components that come with are quality components?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Link me to it, please.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

Fish : CO2 Systems & Accessories heres the link.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

System includes: CO2 Pressure Regulator with solenoid, Bubble Counter, Maxijet Powerhead, Pinpoint pH Controller, 20 ft Silicone Tubing, 10 ft Flexible Vinyl 1/2" Tubing, Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000, Water Pump Return Spout, ball valve, and plastic clamps. Assembly instructions included. 

For $330....

1) You don't really need the pH controller...putting the CO2 on a solenoid a good enough for me.
2) Instead of the AquaMedic Reactor 1000 , you can build yourself a $20 DIY in-line reactor.
3) Why pay for the powerhead?
...

All that junk that's included isn't worth the $220 price difference. The silicone tubing is useless too.

I'd go with the other setup and then buy the AquaMedic 1000 if you really want it and you'll be set.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

what do you mean. dont you need a ph controler to run a solenoid?
im not in this hobby to do a "half assed" job on my tank.
ya i am only 16 but i also have the money to buy the automatic system lol.
i talked with my mom and she doesnt mind spending the money i need to get the more durable equipment. (part of the reason being i have made setups in the past with crappy equipment becuse i couldnt affored it and it turned out to be an algea farm after my co2 system shutdown for no reason after my "used" light system melted due to a faulty fan)

>thread starter.
sorry for the derailing of the thread.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh. It's up to you. 

And I mean exactly what I said. You don't need a pH controller to run a solenoid. You take the plug on the solenoid. You stick it into a timer. You stick the timer into the wall. You set the timer. Voila.

Many of us spend thousands of dollars on ADA tanks and state-of-the-art equipment. You've been a member here more than two years...maybe you should do more research rather than saying that my suggestion is a "half assed" way of setting up a Co2 system.

I'm not quick to jump at people asking questions and saying "USE SEARCH". I whole-heartedly tried to answer your question...but why should I care anymore if you think I'm giving you "half-assed" suggestions.

Oh, and no where did I say you couldn't afford the system. Read my post again...did I say it? No. Nowhere did I say you couldn't afford the system, regardless of your age. I never assume someone can't afford sometime unless they specifically state that they'd rather not spend $xxxxxx for something. 

Instead of spending an extra $220, you could go out, buy a SMS122 pH controller for $90, the AquaMedic reactor for $60, a Rio 180 powerhead for $15. That puts you at $165. You just saved yourself $55. Anyone who's been in this hobby, even for a short period of time, should know that putting together your own systems usually results in cost savings and usually customized systems that are of better quality and that fit your needs better. 

With that said, good luck.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Some of the parts in that system are not really what you want.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

By spending money on the automatic system you are only wasting your time with optional, and to some wasteful, products. 

If your worried about an algae outbreak, rather than use your money on products that can't gurrantee healty plants you should understand the chemical unbalences that would be causing any problems.

Pretty much, epicfish is giving you good advice.

If you have an accurate needle valve (which the Azoo regulator/solenoid comes complete with) and a ph/kh test kit then you can easily monitor your C02 levels.


----------

